# Solved: Word - Remove header/footer from last page.



## ittrain (Jul 1, 2005)

Any way of displaying header/footer info on all pages but the last page. 

i.e x of y for 6 pages. 
page 5 should still say 5 of 6, but page 6 should display no header or footer.


----------



## Yorkshire Guy (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi ittrain,

Insert a Section break before the last page, then for the Header / Footer in that section ensure that it is blank, and not 'same as previous'.

lol
Hew


----------



## ittrain (Jul 1, 2005)

Excellent, Thanks.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

You can mark your threads solved by choosing Thread Tools at the top of the page, and choosing "Mark Solved".


----------

